# Solved: problems opening word, macro related??



## lostin60s (Nov 16, 2008)

I just installed Office 2007. When I try to open Word I get this error msg.


> The functiion that ytou are attempting to run contains macros or conyent that requires macro language support. When this software was installed either you or your admin. chose not to install support for macros or controls.


The help file for this is included in the error msg.


> This error usually occurs because of macro security settings. If you know that the macro comes from a source that you trust, you can change your macro security settings to allow you to enable the macro. The way that you change your macro security settings depends on the Microsoft Office System program that you are using.
> 
> Microsoft Office Access, Microsoft Office Excel, Microsoft Office PowerPoint, or Microsoft Office Word --


And here is where it all goes south for me


> To check your macro security settings, click the Microsoft Office Button, click <program name> Options, click Trust Center, and then click Trust Center Settings.


 I do that and get this.
Which doesn't appear to be anything like the help file says. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
I almost forgot, I can't close Word either. It closes, I get the MS "send error msg" box, close that, and Word reopens with the same error.


----------



## lostin60s (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, 99% solved.


> Assuming you're running Vista, click Start - Control Panel - Classic View -
> Programs and Features - Microsoft Office 2007 - Change - Add or Remove
> Features - Continue - expand Office Shared Features, and set Visual Basic
> for Applications to Run from My Computer. Click Continue and follow the
> prompts


In Windows XP just open "add and remove programs", and follow the same steps. Word loads and runs fine, but after you close it you still get the "send..don't send" popup. Just uncheck " save work and restart" and click don't send. Not perfect, but it does work.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

It looks like a incomplete install for some reason. Cool beans for posting how you got it fixed.


----------

